

Java 7 has "Commercial Features" - macmac
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/terms/license/index.html

======
macmac
Check out section G of
[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/terms/license/...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/terms/license/index.html)
and table 1.1 in
[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/terms/products...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/terms/products/index.html)

------
macmac
I did a blog post outlining the issue in greater detail here:
[http://www.spyfoos.com/index.php/2011/07/28/oracle-
java-7-an...](http://www.spyfoos.com/index.php/2011/07/28/oracle-java-7-and-
commercial-features/)

